# What is the Best hard lure of all Time?



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Love the Spook Jr. and its currently my go-to lure in the shallow's, but for an all time favorite I'd have to go back to the 
MirrOLure 51MR in Red/White.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

While I love a Spook, I'm going to have to say the Original Rapala Floating Minnow. Its ability to catch various species and its versatility on the retrieve is unparalleled.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

This is a tough one every time...

Towater- has to go to the Spook Jr Baby Trout color

Soft Plastic- Down South Lure original Southern Shad size in Chicken of the C (chicken on a chain) on a 1/16oz 2/0 screwlock bare lead jighead


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> This is a tough one every time...
> 
> Towater- has to go to the Spook Jr Baby Trout color
> 
> Soft Plastic- Down South Lure original Southern Shad size in Chicken of the C (chicken on a chain) on a 1/16oz 2/0 screwlock bare lead jighead


READ the question......😁😁😁😁😁😁


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

We certainly can tell who the ole' guys are
Did not want to dime myself out.
mirrolure red and white
rapala gold/silver


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

topnative2 said:


> READ the question......😁😁😁😁😁😁


Too much coffee, I squirreled out...
Spook Jr for the win!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The one you know how to work properly - when it fits the situation you're in.... Must admit, that these days I hardly ever hand one of my customers a hard bait... We use lots and lots of DOA (the shrimp at night, the Baitbuster during days) and a ton of leadheads with Gulp or DOA tails in just about every situation imaginable...

Then again not too proud to fall back to a live ladyfish either...


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

Weedless Gold Spoon


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

Blue/silver rattletrap fresh or salt


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Ben said:


> Weedless Gold Spoon


Hell yeah! To be specific, 1/2 ounce Johnson gold spoon. I’ve caught just about every inshore species on one. The following is a true story: I leant my buddy some rods and tackle and I had a gold spoon rigged. His son caught 4 red grouper vertically jigging one.


----------



## Indy (Aug 21, 2015)

Zara Spook. No doubt


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

In order of reliability to catch a fish.

Gold and black Rapala
White bucktail
Spook

In order of preference
Spook
Rapala
Bucktail


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Johnson weedless spoon. Easiest to cast, simple to retrieve realistically, less likely to get hung up, NO treble hook, and relatively inexpensive. Most importantly, fish go for them.

This said, it's more important to be where the fish are when they're feeding than it is to use any particular type of lure.


----------



## Caddis (Feb 2, 2020)

For deeper water and nearshore I've caught so many different species on Gotchas.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Caddis said:


> For deeper water and nearshore I've caught so many different species on Gotchas.


Use to be called seahawks.................................solid lead in yellow or white


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

Devil's horse, chrome. With front prop removed.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

loganlogan said:


> Devil's horse, chrome. With front prop removed.


Ooooooh, old school!! Caught many of bass on the devil.😁


----------



## Permit.Me (Feb 25, 2021)

topnative2 said:


> Heddon Zara Spook.....forever!


Rapala! Many different sizes, colors, profiles, and ability to fish at many different depths.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Permit.Me said:


> Rapala! Many different sizes, colors, profiles, and ability to fish at many different depths.


Remember the big Rebels.....good for trolling and Tarpon.snook


----------



## Gaudy (May 10, 2020)

1) Rapala Skitterwalk (white, black/gold)
2) Heddon Super Spook jr (bone)
3) Yo-Zuri 3D inshore twitchbait


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

Jitterbug, with a hinged body.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

Does a spinner bait count, since metal is fairly hard?


----------



## Nick728 (Jul 27, 2020)

Agree with lots of these. I’ll also throw in a Bagleys Finger mullet in white/red. One of my all time favorites.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Zara Spook FTW for sure. Shoot, I remember when my dad thought I was a good enough fisherman to let me throw it for the first time! Taught me to "walk it" just like he did. Made me feel like a pro.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Best all time? Johnson Sprite in gold. MY favorite all time... toss up between MR51 in Purple Demon and a Spook jr in chartreuse w/ black head.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

How about a Jitterstick??


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

AKA...........Jitter bug....bass killer


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

topnative2 said:


> Heddon Zara Spook.....forever!


This^^^^


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Bagleys bang o lure.
Rebels and rapalas ,, file the lip down and bam!!!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

loganlogan said:


> Does a spinner bait count, since metal is fairly hard?


pushing it! 😁


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

loganlogan said:


> Devil's horse, chrome. With front prop removed.


Such a fun lure to use.


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

topnative2 said:


> AKA...........Jitter bug....bass killer
> 
> View attachment 168694


love the way they wobble. Another fun one for sure.


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

Megalops said:


> Hell yeah! To be specific, 1/2 ounce Johnson gold spoon. I’ve caught just about every inshore species on one. The following is a true story: I leant my buddy some rods and tackle and I had a gold spoon rigged. His son caught 4 red grouper vertically jigging one.


You can cover so much ground and there really is no specific technique like a spook (which I love using). Adjustable speed, can put them where you want in the water column (by far best in 4’ or less) and they are weedless for the most part


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

The GOAT!!!


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

Zara Spook for sure, but......a big Halco Rosta Popper brings one helluva strike in 2 ft or less of water.


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

birdyshooter said:


> The GOAT!!!
> View attachment 168698


bass catcher for sure!!


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Ben said:


> bass catcher for sure!!


I've caught everything from mountain trout to catfish on a jointed. Ain't put one in the salt yet, but maybe it's time!😁


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Cordell Redfin, chrome with blue black


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Saltwater: trustworthy Hopkins metal
Freshwater: Hula Popper


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

Modified Bang O lure with 2 saltwater hooks.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Out in the garage I've got a tackle box loaded with the "original floating Rapalas".
I'm talking about when the company in Finland made all of them, then fine tuned them in a flow tank before they were sent out for sale.
One of the very few lures (at least then) that could be trolled/retrieved with that side to side action and would still track at higher speeds when all the others would wind up on their side or even spin.

Haven't looked in that box for more than 30 years so bet they look new as I turned to the dark fly side back then.
Anyone interested I might be willing to part with them 🙄🤗

IF I had to use just one lure (shudder   ) it would be a black/silver Rapala.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

mro said:


> Out in the garage I've got a tackle box loaded with the "original floating Rapalas".
> I'm talking about when the company in Finland made all of them, then fine tuned them in a flow tank before they were sent out for sale.
> One of the very few lures (at least then) that could be trolled/retrieved with that side to side action and would still track at higher speeds when all the others would wind up on their side or even spin.
> 
> ...


I could be tempted. Send me a pic of what you're willing to part with.


----------



## Snookicide (Oct 16, 2019)

Fred Arbogast Snooker, chartreuse over white
Gold Hobo spoon with a yellow feather


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

White bucktail


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

Frozen mullet.


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

Skitterwalk


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

loganlogan said:


> Frozen mullet.


Did not see that one coming...Outstanding try! Enjoyed it! 
But............................

🤣


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Second favorite is a Doc’s Goofy jig with stinger hook in deeper water and grass free zones. Have caught everything on it, especially my beloved pompano.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

topnative2 said:


> Did not see that one coming...Outstanding try! Enjoyed it!
> But............................
> 
> 🤣


Sometimes a frozen mullet, is the hardest bait of all. Here's one better. A sandflea is so hard, that it crunches.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

loganlogan said:


> Sometimes a frozen mullet, is the hardest bait of all. Here's one better. A sandflea is so hard, that it crunches.


You are killin me! LMAO...thanks...good way to start a day!


----------



## Gaudy (May 10, 2020)

mro said:


> Out in the garage I've got a tackle box loaded with the "original floating Rapalas".
> I'm talking about when the company in Finland made all of them, then fine tuned them in a flow tank before they were sent out for sale.
> One of the very few lures (at least then) that could be trolled/retrieved with that side to side action and would still track at higher speeds when all the others would wind up on their side or even spin.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the trip down memory lane..🤔..many a bass, pickerel and pike were caught on those original Rapala! The black/silver and blue/silver were amazing producers.


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

If it is considered a hardbait, which I don’t think it is- nothing rivals the versatility of a bucktail jig. They’ll catch anything from trout to Tuna and can hardly be fished “wrong”


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

49 Rapalas in the top two "drawers"
I might have a few more out in the garage but to much trouble to look for them at the moment.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

That is Rapala privilege......offending Rebels!


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

topnative2 said:


> That is Rapala privilege......offending Rebels!


Looking at my pic, might be 4 Rebels in there 
Going to have to look to be sure.


----------



## Gaudy (May 10, 2020)

mro said:


> Looking at my pic, might be 4 Rebels in there
> Going to have to look to be sure.


Are those Luhr-Jensen's Crippled Herrings in the bottom right tray?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

mro said:


> Looking at my pic, might be 4 Rebels in there
> Going to have to look to be sure.


 beards...don't count


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Chrome rattle trap. Gets even better when the paint gets knocked off.


----------



## Gaudy (May 10, 2020)

Those Kastmasters aren't bad either. Caught many a striper, alby, mackerel and blue from beach with those things!


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

The stuff below the Rapalas was for Mackinaws. Only time they came up near the surface was when Fish/Game would dump a load of "planters" in the lakes (chumming  ) otherwise they liked to be 80 feet or deeper.


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

My favorite is the bomber long shot, 5 inch. It's also hard to beat a chrome or gold casting spoon.


----------



## Permit.Me (Feb 25, 2021)

mro said:


> Out in the garage I've got a tackle box loaded with the "original floating Rapalas".
> I'm talking about when the company in Finland made all of them, then fine tuned them in a flow tank before they were sent out for sale.
> One of the very few lures (at least then) that could be trolled/retrieved with that side to side action and would still track at higher speeds when all the others would wind up on their side or even spin.
> 
> ...


"Dark" side? That's when you actually "saw the light"! 😁


----------



## Riverguy (Feb 20, 2021)

i got a chuckle over some folks mentioning repalas and age at the same time. I will give you a flash from the past. I learned top water fishing from my father and the only lure he and I used until they became to expensive was Creek Cub Darter the Silver Flash model . Now that is old 👍🏼


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Riverguy said:


> i got a chuckle over some folks mentioning repalas and age at the same time. I will give you a flash from the past. I learned top water fishing from my father and the only lure he and I used until they became to expensive was Creek Cub Darter the Silver Flash model . Now that is old 👍🏼


Sure is and I picked up some on Ebay till the price got ridiculous...Story to be told is that the yellow poka dot darter was a snook killer in the 10,000 islands way back when it was still a wild place.Also, that was the killer color on zara spooks for the Tarpon/mullet runs in Miami back when I was a kid

Also, the Lucky 13 was/is a Tarpon killer for the guides out og Chock...forget what color


----------



## Riverguy (Feb 20, 2021)

topnative2 said:


> Sure is and I picked up some on Ebay till the price got ridiculous...Story to be told is that the yellow poka dot darter was a snook killer in the 10,000 islands way back when it was still a wild place.Also, that was the killer color on zara spooks for the Tarpon/mullet runs in Miami back when I was a kid
> 
> Also, the Lucky 13 was/is a Tarpon killer for the guides out og Chock...forget what color


The yellow polka dote one did very well on tarpon when they moved up river


----------



## Riverguy (Feb 20, 2021)

I probably should mention the other “old” lure used after the Creek Chub was a Silver Sided Rebel with small lip. Caught many snook on that one but since they could not chug the top very well I always felt I was missing something.


----------



## Hogprint (Feb 23, 2020)

Had a lot of luck as a kid with the old Red Imp Red/white spoons. Haven’t seen them in some time though....


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

Another lure that is killer that a lot of folks don't know about is the Tomic J Plug. They make one with tandem trebles that is deadly on everything from snook to salmon. It's worth checking out their site just to see the approximately seven thousand colors they have.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

Rooster tail.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Game over!!!!


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Poor mans white bucktail. If you can manage to not bend out the hook it’s the most versatile lure money can buy and catches everything from bones to mackerel.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Cronced said:


> Another lure that is killer that a lot of folks don't know about is the Tomic J Plug. They make one with tandem trebles that is deadly on everything from snook to salmon. It's worth checking out their site just to see the approximately seven thousand colors they have.



u ain't lying Tomic Lures – Plug into Tomic Power


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

We use those crappie jigs around dock lights. Snook and lookdowns love em.


----------



## Jessincase (Mar 9, 2021)

Haven't seen the johnny rattler mentioned yet. Killer for snook.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

Buzz bait, with egg beater style wings.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Jessincase said:


> Haven't seen the johnny rattler mentioned yet. Killer for snook.


And, it is very similar to the old dalton special


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

loganlogan said:


> Buzz bait, with egg beater style wings.


You must be in a diner getting java and eggs...Geez man!😇


----------



## Jessincase (Mar 9, 2021)

They are both from Florida but ironically different coasts. The dalton is from St. Pete/Tampa and the rattler was created in New Smyrna Beach iirc.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

Crabs are hard shelled.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

loganlogan said:


> Crabs are hard shelled.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I thought you waiting on the shrimp boat and you came home w/ the crabs?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

loganlogan said:


> Crabs are hard shelled.



I thought you waiting on the shrimp boat and you came home w/ the crabs?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

topnative2 said:


> I thought you waiting on the shrimp boat and you came home w/ the crabs?


Dude I used to just trade them beer for fresh shrimp...no need to go overboard! Bwahaha


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

I was out looking for one more fly hook box out in the garage and found this..
9 more Rapalas with a few other lures.
I'd bet that there are a few Rapalas in a bass tackle box out there too 
Can't remember the last time I looked in there.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Dude I used to just trade them beer for fresh shrimp...no need to go overboard! Bwahaha


Beer or blue jeans back in the day.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Alright. So what is it? Raaa Paula or Rap a la????


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

White painted hook, for bream.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Man seeing big peacock bass absolutely crush my buddy's top water k lure ripper made me put down my flyrod and pick up the spinning rod!! Not best hardbait of all time but the reaction of those fish to that lure was absolutely amazing! Also handmade and painted here in America.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Fishshoot said:


> absolutely crush my buddy's top water k lure


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Nope....y'er all wrong. 
Just can't agree with any of y'all.
I do like my plugs for the topwater bustups,
but there is only one hard lure that does it all. 

Inshore, offshore, marsh, creek, pond, lake, stream or reservoir.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Why has no one mentioned the obvious? Mirrolure 7M.


----------



## anzuelo (Feb 28, 2017)

Been catching speckled trout on the mid Texas coast for fifty years with a Mirrolure 52M or 51M. Mostly on chartreuse or hot pink.


----------

